

Anand retains world chess championship title - juanefren
http://www.chessvibes.com/reports/wch-g12-anand-beats-topalov-retains-world-title/
Anand beats Topalov in the 12th game with black pieces
======
amix
There's some excellent commentary on YouTube, especially from ChessNetwork [
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ChessNetwork#p/c/825C29F1B294C19...](http://www.youtube.com/user/ChessNetwork#p/c/825C29F1B294C194)]
and jrobichess [ <http://www.youtube.com/user/jrobichess#p/c/31E306A93108AFBE>
]. jrobichess is yet to release commentary for game 12 thought.

Overall some really good games, I thought Topalov was going to win, but he
sure made a blunder in game 12 - - maybe he was under too much pressure.

------
jpablo
It's hard to belive that Topalov played 31... exf5 and 31...fxe4 it seemed
extremely dangerous to free the powerful bishop in a8.

~~~
juanefren
I agree, it looks like he didn't see 32...Qe8.

~~~
akkartik
I don't see the easier win after 36...Qd8 that several sites have mentioned.
Any ideas?

~~~
gjm11
37\. Kh3 Qg5 threatening mayhem on g4. Best is 38. Qg1 to protect g4; then
...Re7 gets rid of the knight, one way or another, and g4 goes bang anyway.

37\. Kg3 Qd6+; Kh3 or Kh4 Qh6 threatening mayhem on the h-file.

37\. f6 Rf7 followed by hxg4 and g3+ and the WK has nowhere to hide. If, say,
38. Qf1 hxg4; Kg3 to stop this then Qd6+; Kh4 g3+ and White is toast. In some
variations B can just play ...Rxf6 instead of ...hxg4, and again the WK ends
up with nowhere to hide.

(I'm a patzer, or more precisely a rusty club-level player; the above is the
result of some experimenting with a strong computer program. I may have missed
important things.)

~~~
akkartik
What's the strongest response to 37. Kxh5?

~~~
mquander
No computer, but 36... Qd8 37. Kxh5 Rc6 and then:

38\. f6 Rxf6 39. Rxf6 Qxf6 looks totally hopeless for White, can't defend both
h6 and g6

38\. g5 Rh6+ 39. gxh6 Rh4+ 40. Kg6 Qf6++

Don't see any other plausible options to prevent 38... Rh6++.

------
inboulder
GM Giri on on chessbase has had excellent analysis of the whole match, here's
his writeup of game 12:

<http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=6327>

------
aditya
So, what is a good book on chess strategies mentioned in the article?

~~~
rdmlx
"My System" by Aron Nimzowitch - I have a decent size chess library, this is
my recommendation.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_System>

~~~
draegtun
I totally agree. I've read many chess books and this definitely had the most
impact on my chess style & ability.

"My System" teaches you chess strategy so along with this I also recommend
"Think Live a Grandmaster" by Alexander Kotov. This trains yor brain work like
a chess machine :)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Kotov>

------
alain94040
Ny nephew is ranked at 2200 ELO points, which makes me automatically love
chess. Myself, I'm not so good (-:

------
dkarl
There's nothing special or interesting in this article except for people who
already play chess at a very high level. Heck, I wonder how many Hacker News
readers could tell the difference between this game and a game between the two
best players in Rhode Island (no offense to Rhode Island.) And the Hacker News
readers who can learn from this article already know where to find coverage,
so why post it on HN?

~~~
mquander
If you're at all interested in chess (as I expect some reasonable minority of
HN readers are) it's rather big news, wouldn't you say? Even if you couldn't
tell the difference et al. the article still has a good summary of the event
and the game that would be accessible to a club player.

It's got to be both more newsworthy and also more interesting than some random
Techcrunch headline if you're even a casual chess player, and I won't even
start on Wikipedia links, etc.

~~~
abstractwater
Exactly. I find this far more interesting and hacker-news-worthy than most
TechCrunch submissions. Holistic vs. narrow scope commentary.

~~~
eru
Almost anything is better than TechCrunch.

I'd also like to see more Go articles.

~~~
wglb
Golang or go moku? (I would find either interesting).

~~~
brent
My guess is he meant go and not go, the programming language, or go moku.

~~~
eru
Indeed.

